# Auf der Suche nach einem neuen Spiel



## Balu7 (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute

Wie der Titel ja schon sagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuem PC.Spiel. Da es viel zu blöd wäre einfach zu fragen "Na schlagt mir doch mal eins vor", gehe ich jetzt auf die Details ein.

Ich habe bereits so einiges gespielt. Darunter z.B was MMORPGs angeht 3 Jahre lang WoW, seit Release HdRO und 1 Jahr GuildWars.
Was Shooter angeht habe ich 2 Jahre lang Counter Strike, Call Of Duty und Battlefield 2.

Nun will ich einen Tapetenwechsel. Doch wichtiger ist: Was stelle ich mir vor?

-Mir ist egal, ob man monatlich, einmalig oder nie zahlen muss.
-Ich will einen Ansporn. Ich will mir Ziele setzen können.
-Etwas ganz wichtiges: Der Wettkampf. Gegen und mit anderen Spielern zu agieren ist für mich ein besonderer Reiz.
-Abwechslung und Langzeitmotivation.
-Strategischer Aspekt.
-Welches Genre ist mir vorerst egal.

Wahrscheinlich gibt es nicht mal so ein Spiel. Aber es gibt sicher ein paar die so in etwar dem entsprechen, was ich mir vorstelle.

Gruss!


----------



## evilmane666 (27. Januar 2010)

Wolfteam ist find ich gut multiplayer online shooter


----------



## Astaroth (27. Januar 2010)

Team Fortress 2 könnt was für dich sein, auf das Treffen eigentlich alle deine Kriterien zu.
Auch wenn das Spiel schon etwas älter ist bekommt es durch Steam trotzdem immer wieder einige Updates, teilweise auch mit ziemlich großen Neurungen.
Die Comicoptik sieht auch ganz schick aus, im Multiplayer findet man immer Server auf denen was los ist und es macht einfach Spaß


----------

